# Devonia chip shop, Whitchurch Rd,  Gabalfa, Cardiff



## zog (Mar 24, 2011)

Just stopped in the Devonia chip shop on Whitchurch Rd, up by Gabalfa roundabount and it looked quite good so I ordered some haddock. while I was waiting I noticed they have tons of BNP leaflets in there .

<editor: the chip shop has been in touch to say that the leaflets were left there without permission and were thrown in the bin once they were spotted>


----------



## Libertad (Mar 24, 2011)

Fair play zog, glad you got away without a battering.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 24, 2011)

I am having trouble making a joke involving white fish...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 24, 2011)

well done for not frittering your money away in such an establishment.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 24, 2011)

Massive fight up there last week, two fish got battered.....


IGMC


----------



## zog (Mar 24, 2011)

I've also heard that black folks don't go in there 'cos they know their plaice

<editor's note: just in case a certain, puffed-up chip shop owner is unable to comprehend  humour, this is what's known in the industry as a j_oke_>


----------



## pogofish (Mar 25, 2011)

Go back and remind them that historically the fash have been dead against fried food.

Remember the slogan:



> It is your duty to be healthy.
> Food is not a private matter!



So I doubt their shop would last long in BNP world.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh for cod's hake....


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2011)

<edited>


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 25, 2011)

But you don't want to risk being involved in a hake crime!


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 25, 2011)

The important thing to point out to them is that battered fish is a dish first brought to the UK by Sephardic Jewish immigrants to the East End of London.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> But you don't want to risk being involved in a hake crime!


I'm not a man of war.


----------



## JWH (Mar 25, 2011)

Libertad said:


> Fair play zog, glad you got away without a battering.


 
You wouldn't want to end up copping a loosejaw off some lumpsucker just because they're part of some nasty fascist grouper.


----------



## joevsimp (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## miss minnie (Mar 25, 2011)

master plaice and chips please


----------



## ddraig (Mar 25, 2011)

nearly went in there a few weeks ago!
tossers


----------



## Santino (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't really got anything to add, I'm just posting for the halibut.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 25, 2011)

Cod alone knows what their regular cleintele are like. Well 'eeled I suspect.


----------



## zog (Mar 25, 2011)

editor said:


> Just a thought, but if you like, I can change the thread title to add the name of the chippie so the word gets out to any potential anti-racist chip purchasers who would certainly carp at those BNP leaflets.


 
please do, especially if it means random  google searchers can read about racist chippies and fishy puns.


----------



## Fruitloop (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe the reason why there are no black fish is 'cos they wouldn't be able to swim.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 25, 2011)

Why don't we have a White Fishtory Month, eh?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Mar 25, 2011)

teqniq said:


> Cod alone knows what their regular cleintele are like. Well 'eeled I suspect.


 
Big fans of whiting


----------



## pauld (Mar 27, 2011)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Big fans of whiting



Early contender for thread of the year this one! 

Slightly gutted to read of their BNP connections. Certainly won't be goebbeling down their cod and chips any time soon.

I was thinking of trawling around for some more fish puns, but thought better of it!

On a fish and chip note, anyone know of proper veggie chipshops in Key-ardiff. I'm reliably informed that "Bon Appetit", formerly The Codfather in Whitchurch, use vegetable oil for their chips - and damned fine chips they are. Any others?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 27, 2011)

I used to live over the road and went there all the time. For some reason they also sold bog roll in there - very handy.

If I'd have known at the time I would have gone to Yans for my chips.


----------



## lewislewis (Mar 28, 2011)

This makes me so angly. They're basking for trouble. People will now go along just to snipe. It's the sole reason for no longer getting food from there. Sorry if this comment seems quite barbed .


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 28, 2011)

Say no to Fash and Chips!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 28, 2011)

Did they also have the Protocols Of The Elders Of Fryin'?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 28, 2011)

I see this thread is now the top result in a google search for Devonia chip shop

http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=Devonia+chip+shop


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I see this thread is now the top result in a google search for Devonia chip shop
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=Devonia+chip+shop


I just Tweeted it too, just to rub salt and vinegar in the wounds.


----------



## junglevip (Mar 28, 2011)

I always liked the XL fishbar on Crwys road myself and they dont be having any of that nazi nonsense.  I miss Cardiff... .. .


----------



## zog (Mar 28, 2011)

junglevip said:


> I always liked the XL fishbar on Crwys road myself and they dont be having any of that nazi nonsense.  I miss Cardiff... .. .


 
This is where I ended up getting my chips from and very good they were n all. I'm sure it was pure coincidence that they had a big Specials poster on the wall.

"A message to you, Chippy"


----------



## Gavin Bl (Mar 28, 2011)

XL is good. Is Devonia the place with the bizarre sign

"FISH

MILK

CHIPS"


----------



## zog (Mar 28, 2011)

One of the first shops you see if you come off Gabalfa roundabout. Looks nice, fishing nets and the like hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 29, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Did they also have the Protocols Of The Elders Of Fryin'?


 
And do they sell copies of Mein Karpf?


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 29, 2011)

I hope they use humanely caught fish, I'd hate to think of their nets accidentally snaring Adolphin.



*cringes*


----------



## IC3D (Mar 29, 2011)

Pickles my onion I've haddock enough someone should batter them.


----------



## Athos (Mar 29, 2011)

Swasticklebacks!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 29, 2011)

Whitebait.


----------



## zog (Mar 29, 2011)

The master plaice my arse


----------



## Gromit (Mar 29, 2011)

Did they deny that the Haddock course ever happened?


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 29, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Did they deny that the Haddock course ever happened?


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2013)

The chip shop has been in touch to say that the leaflets were left there without permission and were thrown in the bin once they were spotted.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 22, 2013)

2 years later? 

Perhaps they should tidy up a bit more often? They probably still have flyers from before Cardiff was a city...


----------



## Roland1960 (Jul 22, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Fair play zog, glad you got away without a battering.


 you need to get out more and get a life you are a joker


----------



## Roland1960 (Jul 22, 2013)

Kizmet said:


> 2 years later?
> 
> Perhaps they should tidy up a bit more often? They probably still have flyers from before Cardiff was a city...


 its not should tidy up more you should not put junk in other shop with out there say joker


----------



## Roland1960 (Jul 22, 2013)

pauld said:


> Early contender for thread of the year this one!
> 
> Slightly gutted to read of their BNP connections. Certainly won't be goebbeling down their cod and chips any time soon.
> 
> ...


 in the devonia they use veg oil and yes the food is great


----------



## Roland1960 (Jul 22, 2013)

Kizmet said:


> 2 years later?
> 
> Perhaps they should tidy up a bit more often? They probably still have flyers from before Cardiff was a city...


 you need to get out more and just get a job


----------



## Roland1960 (Jul 22, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I used to live over the road and went there all the time. For some reason they also sold bog roll in there - very handy.
> 
> If I'd have known at the time I would have gone to Yans for my chips.


 yes we do sell toilet rolls and other thing why donet you go to anyother shop joker


----------



## Roland1960 (Jul 22, 2013)

JWH said:


> You wouldn't want to end up copping a loosejaw off some lumpsucker just because they're part of some nasty fascist grouper.


 you need to get a life joker


----------



## Roland1960 (Jul 22, 2013)

editor said:


> <->


 this need to come off your site this is all bull shit and getting out of hand roland


----------



## Roland1960 (Jul 22, 2013)

junglevip said:


> I always liked the XL fishbar on Crwys road myself and they dont be having any of that nazi nonsense. I miss Cardiff... .. .


 this is racist I think that you must be one ????


----------



## teqniq (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh dear someone is not best pleased.


----------



## Roland1960 (Jul 22, 2013)

JWH said:


> You wouldn't want to end up copping a loosejaw off some lumpsucker just because they're part of some nasty fascist grouper.


 this looks like you are a racist


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 22, 2013)

Chill, Roland, don't hake it so seriously... I think you may have a chip on your shoulder.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes, I thought maybe he wants to batter someone.


----------



## Roland1960 (Jul 22, 2013)

zog said:


> Just stopped in the Devonia chip shop on Whitchurch Rd, up by Gabalfa roundabount and it looked quite good so I ordered some haddock. while I was waiting I noticed they have tons of BNP leaflets in there .
> 
> <editor: the chip shop has been in touch to say that the leaflets were left there without permission and were thrown in the bin once they were spotted>


 you are a fuckingiwat


----------



## Roland1960 (Jul 22, 2013)

Kizmet said:


> Chill, Roland, don't hake it so seriously... I think you may have a chip on your shoulder.


 thanks for that all the best


----------



## ddraig (Jul 22, 2013)

ow ow OW!
whassa mater Roland? are you the owner? how is it getting out of hand?
it was investigated and the shop got in touch with ed who updated the thread, shop doesn't appear to have the leaflets and still has its windows so all sorted eh?


----------



## Libertad (Jul 22, 2013)

Roland1960 Candidate for most valuable poster this year. Welcome.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 22, 2013)

Easy Roland it's only a bit of barbless fishduggery. Hardly worth loosing your rat over it 






This reminds me of when me and some mates bumped into the local BNP in the 'OK Kebab' Shop on Chester High Street one night last year. One of the fash was shouting all sorts of racist stuff at the owner so we thought fuck this and opened the drinks fridge and battered the cunts with cans of coke and plastic bottles of tango. We then paid for our drinks and left. 

It wasn't till I got the local paper a few days later that I realised we were being heralded as anti fash heroes in the local media. The headline read....

*"Can fight at the OK Kebab House"*

I'll get me coat......


----------



## zog (Jul 23, 2013)

Roland1960 said:


> you are a fuckingiwat


 

I've been insulted by many a person over the years, but that must be the most creative use of language I've ever seen. as insulter's go you are Ubermensch.

I cast my mind back to when I entered your shop and the thing that struck me most wasn't the single pile of leaflets, It was the multiple piles of them. If I recall correctly there were at least three big piles on your counter that you or your staff neglected to notice, plus another couple of piles on the table in your "seating area". You really need to take more notice what goes on in your shop.

that night I was disappointed. your menu looked promising, but further enquiries proved that I had a lucky escape. Your other customers don't seem that impressed with the quality of your wares....

"food is absolutely crap and im sure there was mice in the establishment!! wont be going in there again as i saw the prorietor pick his noise as i was entering" 1 star

"Horrorble food" 2 star - Bernard Williams
https://plus.google.com/104885031977203159307/about?gl=uk&hl=en
You're responses on here indicate that you're customer service skills could do with some work as well. maybe that's why you're keen to sell up and enter a less customer focused industry

http://www.zoopla.co.uk/to-rent/details/stations/29649802

I do hope a nice immigrant family can take this abomination of a business over and provide the good people of Heath with some decent food


----------



## zog (Jul 23, 2013)

I just found another review

"Years ago, the best Fish and chips in cardiff, but changed owners many times since. The man behind the counbter was very friendly but the food was awful. I got home to find my cooked-to-order hake was an inedibly tough block – you could hardly cut most of it and certainly not eat it. I presume undercooked, but never had fish like it. The batter was soggy and greasy and the chips at best average. Avoid at all costs."

http://www.qype.co.uk/place/2302597-Devonia-Cardiff

It's almost like a hake campaign


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 23, 2013)

is this the right thread to big up the albany fish bar?


----------



## zog (Jul 23, 2013)

It's not bad over there, but I reckon the Zero Plus on Cowbridge Rd east is better


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 23, 2013)

zog said:


> It's not bad over there, but I reckon the Zero Plus on Cowbridge Rd east is better


 
it'd be cold by the time we got it home then 

is the codfather still there/any good? they win on the name stakes every time


----------



## zog (Jul 23, 2013)

Codfather is still here, but not a great chippy, sort of average


----------



## Gromit (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't you diss the Codfather. 

They must be missing me on match days. Always knew my order (which they cook fresh for me) and brung it to my table on a plate and the secret bottle ketchup.

They appreciated my crap attempts to speak Turkish to me. Always asked where I was when my mates went in without me. Always asked about the footy. 

Nice lot.


----------



## Roland1960 (Jul 24, 2013)

zog said:


> I've been insulted by many a person over the years, but that must be the most creative use of language I've ever seen. as insulter's go you are Ubermensch.
> 
> I cast my mind back to when I entered your shop and the thing that struck me most wasn't the single pile of leaflets, It was the multiple piles of them. If I recall correctly there were at least three big piles on your counter that you or your staff neglected to notice, plus another couple of piles on the table in your "seating area". You really need to take more notice what goes on in your shop.
> 
> ...


 you are a waste of time you should go and get the how can you cook you are a joke


----------



## ddraig (Jul 24, 2013)

what is the problem Roland?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 24, 2013)

The problem is that he is getting battered by all these bad reviews.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 25, 2013)

This semi literate abuse will do wonders for potential customers looking online for the Devonia Chip Shop, Whitchurch Rd, Cardiff.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 25, 2013)

I certainly always research chip shops thoroughly online before visiting them, sometimes also looking through back issues of _Which?_.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 25, 2013)

It would be a real shame if a Google search for Devonia Chip Shop, Whitchurch Rd, Cardiff brought this thread up as its second result.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## fogbat (Jul 25, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I certainly always research chip shops thoroughly online before visiting them, sometimes also looking through back issues of _Which?_.


Shut up


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jul 25, 2013)

Yan's for fish, XL for chips....they aren't that far apart....


----------



## ddraig (Jul 25, 2013)

Albany FB everytime
large chips is LARGE


----------



## CPExtreme (Jul 31, 2013)

I call into the Devonia fish bar often and I can honestly say that the food is fantastic and so is the service, I think that this thread could be potentially damaging to a business which is completely unfair, some of the comments on here are not true in any way. I laugh at the comments regarding racism as one of my friends who eats there with me is coloured and Roland "the owner" could not be any more friendly!  Can I suggest that any persons whishing to make judgement should go to the Devonia and see for themselves what a great chip shop it is. I for one will continue to eat there.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 31, 2013)

CPExtreme said:


> I call into the Devonia fish bar often and I can honestly say that the food is fantastic and so is the service, I think that this thread could be potentially damaging to a business which is completely unfair, some of the comments on here are not true in any way. I laugh at the comments regarding racism as one of my friends who eats there with me is coloured and Roland "the owner" could not be any more friendly! Can I suggest that any persons whishing to make judgement should go to the Devonia and see for themselves what a great chip shop it is. I for one will continue to eat there.


 
 Cool story.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2013)

CPExtreme said:


> I call into the Devonia fish bar often and I can honestly say that the food is fantastic and so is the service, I think that this thread could be potentially damaging to a business which is completely unfair, some of the comments on here are not true in any way. I laugh at the comments regarding racism as one of my friends who eats there with me is coloured and Roland "the owner" could not be any more friendly! Can I suggest that any persons whishing to make judgement should go to the Devonia and see for themselves what a great chip shop it is. I for one will continue to eat there.


 
seriously?
what kind of username is that for starters?
it was potentially damaging before the owner contacted the editor and it is clear the situation had been resolved in the shop
also you bumped this thread so it will get more attention

'Coloured'  seriously?
that is an offensive word please don't use it

can't remember really but i think the chips i had in there were decent enough


----------



## kittyP (Jul 31, 2013)

ddraig said:


> 'Coloured'  seriously?
> that is an offensive word please don't use it


 

This is what I was going to say. 
Printing "I have a coloured friend" in huge font is soooo not going to make the situation better


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2013)

CPExtreme said:


> I laugh at the comments regarding racism as one of my friends who eats there with me is coloured and Roland "the owner" could not be any more friendly...


 
What kind of colour are they? Blue? Green? Or perhaps a smooth gradient?


----------



## CPExtreme (Jul 31, 2013)

The user name cpextreme is my nickname funnily enough. My friend that comes with me is Jamaican and prefers to be called coloured rather than black, so out of respect for him that's the term I've always used. 
The point I was trying to make is that the owner of the DEVONIA fish bar treats him the same regardless of colour and we all enjoy a good banter there, quite refreshing at times


----------



## nogojones (Jul 31, 2013)

Come on now. Some of my best friends are coloured.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 31, 2013)

CPExtreme said:


> The user name cpextreme is my nickname funnily enough. My friend that comes with me is Jamaican and prefers to be called coloured rather than black, so out of respect for him that's the term I've always used.
> The point I was trying to make is that the owner of the DEVONIA fish bar treats him the same regardless of colour and we all enjoy a good banter there, quite refreshing at times


 

Out of respect for him? Is he here? 
You must be aware that it is generally considered an offensive term nowadays over all and if you're not then that speaks for itself.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 31, 2013)

CPExtreme said:


> The user name cpextreme is my nickname funnily enough.


 
old fashioned racist terminology aside.. do you really have friends that call you CP extreme?


----------



## nogojones (Jul 31, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> old fashioned racist terminology aside.. do you really have friends that call you CP extreme?


 

Are they very good friends?


----------



## CPExtreme (Jul 31, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> old fashioned racist terminology aside.. do you really have friends that call you CP extreme?



Yes, as my initials are CP and I enjoy extreme sports. It's not rocket science. Sound like your being a bit offensive and knocking my nickname.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd rather not do a google search for CP extreme with safe search off


----------



## kittyP (Jul 31, 2013)

CPExtreme said:


> Yes, as my initials are CP and I enjoy extreme sports. It's not rocket science. Sound like your being a bit offensive and knocking my nickname.


 

Why is he not allowed to knock your nickname?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 31, 2013)

I Want chips now 

off down to Clifton Fish Bar for me


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2013)

nogojones said:


> I'd rather not do a google search for CP extreme with safe search off


 
just penguins and game stuff really


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I Want chips now
> 
> off down to Clifton Fish Bar for me


 
nice chips and staff in there, kept me alive for over a year


----------



## nogojones (Jul 31, 2013)

ddraig said:


> just penguins and game stuff really


 

Does that mean my mind is really darker than the rest of the internet


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2013)

blates


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 31, 2013)

ddraig said:


> nice chips and staff in there, kept me alive for over a year


 
The fresh made Nan with Kebab meats is just so yummy!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 1, 2013)

New user arrives to defend this chippy

Fishy :raiseeyebrow:


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 1, 2013)

Another contender for thread of the year so far


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2013)

cept it's from 2011


----------



## nogojones (Aug 1, 2013)

bump of the year? but maybe not chippy of the year.



Gromit said:


> New user arrives to defend this chippy
> 
> Fishy :raiseeyebrow:


 
I don't think it's Roland pretending to be someone literate


----------



## Gromit (Aug 1, 2013)

P





nogojones said:


> bump of the year? but maybe not chippy of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's Roland pretending to be someone literate



He may have asked his literate friend... Or paid employee if he doesn't have a literate friend.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 3, 2013)

From now on I wish to be known as 'Sarcastic Cunt'  It's what my colourful friends call me


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> I hope they use humanely caught fish, I'd hate to think of their nets accidentally snaring Adolphin.
> 
> 
> 
> *cringes*


 
Why has this not been 'liked' more?  It's _*genius*_.


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2013)

nogojones said:


> bump of the year? but maybe not chippy of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's Roland pretending to be someone literate


 
Nope, _*far*_ too literate.

Wonder if Roland's been listening to trashy commercial radio stations?  There's been a few adverts on heavy circulation recently...

http://uk.reputation.com/


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2013)

Roland1960 said:


> you are a waste of time you should go and get the how can you cook you are a joke


If you can't be bothered to learn English properly, why don't you just go back to where you came from?

Bloody immigrants.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 21, 2013)

Corax said:


> Why has this not been 'liked' more? It's _*genius*_.


 
I don't remember posting that, but it's made me laugh, which is rather sad 

Also, I believe it was pre-likes, all my best material was


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 21, 2013)

Roland1960 said:


> you are a waste of time you should go and get the how can you cook you are a joke


I'm late to this thread, so can anyone who has known and loved this post ^ these last few weeks help me to parse it, please?  Cheers.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 21, 2013)

Roland1960 said:
			
		

> you need to get out more and get a life you are a joker



Vanity googling?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2013)

big time! or told to come on here by someone who was


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 21, 2013)

It doesn't always work out how you expect. It's like he's gone through his wife's knicker drawer and found condoms but has had a vasectomy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2013)

fogbat said:


> This semi literate abuse will do wonders for potential customers looking online for the Devonia Chip Shop, Whitchurch Rd, Cardiff.


 

CF14 3JR


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2013)

right near the Gabalfa flyover with easy access to the M4


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 29, 2013)

CPExtreme said:


> Yes, as my initials are CP and I enjoy extreme sports. It's not rocket science. Sound like your being a bit offensive and knocking my nickname.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 2, 2013)

I think it's up for sale. The new owners won't be pleased with this thread.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2013)

well it should be clear it is nothing to do with them if they are new!

or they could have a sign outside - NEW OWNERS, NICE AND NOT RACIST!
or some anti fash leaflets knocking about to make it obvious


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## wayward bob (Sep 3, 2013)

ddraig said:


> or some anti fash leaflets knocking about to make it obvious



i read this as anti fish


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2013)

boo to the sign bob!
heh wb!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 3, 2013)

Maybe the new owners should show a commitment to anti racism by putting up a copy of the "i have a bream" speech


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 3, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Maybe the new owners should show a commitment to anti racism by putting up a copy of the "i have a bream" speech


Fry at last!


----------



## fogbat (Sep 3, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


>


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 4, 2013)

I definitely wouldn't put up a sign "with English Owners" outside a chippy in Cardiff!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 4, 2013)

Gavin Bl said:


> I definitely wouldn't put up a sign "with English Owners" outside a chippy in Cardiff!



Bloody immigrants


----------



## Corax (Sep 4, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


>





> 'You wouldn’t want your fish and chips served to you by someone Turkish, or from wherever, because it wouldn’t be as good a recipe as it would be from somebody English.'


Riiiiiight.........    

http://www.3663.co.uk/


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 13, 2013)

New management at XL Fish Bar....the 'The Specials' themed-menu has gone. Seem alright though - grub was still good. Nice chatty girl behind the counter - "I'm a Rumney girl" she said.

I thought I could have endless Rhymney / Rumney confusion fun - but that would have been crap.

Large chips with curry sauce & a can of Dandelion and Burdock. Who could ask for more?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 13, 2013)

Gavin Bl said:


> Large chips with curry sauce & a can of Dandelion and Burdock. Who could ask for more?



Those who like free scrumps could. 

I was gobsmacked when someone told me of a chippy that charges for scrumps.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 13, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Those who like free scrumps could.
> 
> I was gobsmacked when someone told me of a chippy that charges for scrumps.


There were two chip shops in the village I grew up in. One had scraps for free, the other charged 5p.
No one went to the 5p one.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 13, 2013)

I stopped asking for scraps about 35 years ago!

Posh, see.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 13, 2013)

Gavin Bl said:


> I stopped asking for scraps about 35 years ago!
> 
> Posh, see.


Oooh get you..

I bet you can get up a flight of stairs without your chest hurting too.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## la ressistance (Sep 14, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Oooh get you..
> 
> I bet you can get up a flight of stairs without your chest hurting too.


Brilliant.


----------



## Edie (Sep 15, 2013)

This thread


----------



## Tankus (Sep 15, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


>


----------



## Anonymous1 (Sep 29, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 14, 2013)

they have some "lovely"  and in no way over the top xmas decorations up


----------

